

Ask HN: Providing accommodation to employees? - 31reasons

SF rent is through the roof and there is no tax benefits to people who rent apartments anywhere in the US even though they can&#x27;t afford to buy the mortgage. 
Would it be possible to provide Accommodation to the empoyees as one of the Job Benefits ? Is the rent paid by the Company can be counted as expenses and not taxed ?
======
bwh2
Lodging is generally taxable. [http://smallbusiness.chron.com/taxability-
employerprovided-l...](http://smallbusiness.chron.com/taxability-
employerprovided-lodging-21478.html)

Tax considerations aside, providing lodging would put the company in the
business of being a landlord, which presumably most companies want no part of.

~~~
31reasons
The link pretty much answers my question! Thanks.

------
bobf
Providing accommodations with employment seems like a slippery slope. You are
a little mistaken about "no tax benefits to people who rent apartments
anywhere in the US" though. There are some states that allow state tax
deductions or credits for rent - Massachusetts is one of them. That only
reduces your state tax liabilities though, not federal.

(And for what it is worth, California actually does have a renter's credit.
Unfortunately, to qualify your adjusted gross income must be less than $35,659
as a single filer, or $71,318 for a married couple filing jointly.)

~~~
31reasons
So yes Tax benefits for most engineers are pretty much off the table. I am
more interested in seeing Accommodation as part of the Job Benefits. I am
willing to take 10-20% less salary than other employees if I am provided
accommodation by the Company. It could become a win-win situation if companies
can write off accommodation as expenses.

